# Parnis 24-Hour Regulator?



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Found on the 'Magical Fast Arab' Chinese web site just now: this appears to be an actual 24-hour watch (regulator style) but is it really from Parnis?







The part number is given as PA6071 but that seems to apply to several Parnis models. The movement is said to be a Miyota 8219 which seems to match the dial layout. The time shown in most of the photos is 19:08:30, which can't be done on a 12-hour movement.

If you search that web site with 'PA6071' you'll find several examples with varying case finishes.
It's an interesting watch but perhaps overpriced - even at a '49%' discount.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

Very interesting find! Seems to be a cheap replica of Sevenfriday Q2/01


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you ned-ludd! I didn't knew that there are many 24h regulator type watches based on the same Myiota 8219. Another one, CRJ Airspeed is 3 times cheaper than Sevenfriday, but 3 times more expensive than Parnis. Several nice versions are available.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

At twice the price of the Parnis, here's the Dufa Aalto which also contains a Miyota 8219. A white face version is available as well.









I prefer the simplicity and clarity of this to all the other offerings I've found so far. The SevenFriday is awfully busy and the CJR Airspeed too colourful for my tastes. The Parnis is somewhere in the middle.

I expect the 8219 is now or is going to become the go-to movement for 24-hour regulators, just as the Ronda 5x5.24H movements are the go-to for 24-hour quartz watches.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

One more, this time from Dubai - Apollo, the regulator watch inspired by space


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

The Apollo is a gorgeous piece at first glance but I am perplexed and perturbed by it.

There are no numbers on the hour dial that indicate 24-hours and I can find nowhere on the KS web page or in the press kit where it is explicitly described as a 24-hour watch. The diagrams only mention the "hour hand" and "hour dial". One photo does show the hands at 15:17:45, consistent with a 24-hour movement but it's all a bit odd. My (admittedly short) experience with 24-hour watches is that they are invariably distinguished from 12-hour watches by having a '24' somewhere on their dial. Only 12-hour watches can get away with having no numerical markings at all. On this watch even hardwired 24-hour users would have to count out the hours every time they read it.

Another odd thing about this watch is the lack of minute markers. The chapter ring instead shows degrees in blocks of ten, which doesn't relate to minutes at all because a minute covers six degrees of arc.







The only use of degrees on a watch face is for a solar compass (or for NET) but since the hour hand on this watch is elsewhere the degrees can only be a gimmick.

Lastly, from a stylistic viewpoint the grids flanking the date window look to me like someone just scribbled over the extra numerals. The stars also look scribbled and childish; I'd prefer them to be symmetrical and consistent.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Here's a US$25.00 Kronen & Söhne KS096 converted to a 24H 'regulator' by the simple and quick expedient of removing the hour hand.








(As an aside, today I discovered yet another use for Rodico: holding hands in position for pressing them back on. If I'd discovered this earlier, far fewer of my rebuilt watches would have maddeningly, ever-so-slightly misaligned hands!)


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

ned-ludd said:


> Found on the 'Magical Fast Arab' Chinese web site just now: this appears to be an actual 24-hour watch (regulator style) but is it really from Parnis?
> View attachment 12663049
> 
> The part number is given as PA6071 but that seems to apply to several Parnis models. The movement is said to be a Miyota 8219 which seems to match the dial layout. The time shown in most of the photos is 19:08:30, which can't be done on a 12-hour movement.
> ...


I like the case finish and the over all look of that piece. Interesting.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Mine arrived (within a week!) and on the case it's marked as "MOVEMENT NO.PA6071". It's a bit too soon for a full appraisal but here are my first impressions:

This is a hefty, solid watch, 48.5mm wide (including crown) and 14mm thick. There is no sense at all of flimsy construction. The winding and setting actions are smooth and sure. On my timer in most positions the daily error was within five seconds, the amplitude was between 270 and 300 and the beat error less than 0.2msec. The strap is thick but supple and comfortable right away, though I doubt it will last very long. Lume is applied to most of the lettering and the minute and hour hands. It's bright, crisp and clear but doesn't last more than an hour or so after ten seconds charging under a desk lamp. The watch came in a plain styrofoam box with lots of padding but zero paperwork. The watch case had a fitted soft plastic shroud protecting it, which was a nice touch and suggests that the makers are serious about their product.

So far I'm very happy with it.

_My new Parnis watch
Is a cool regulator
But damn it's heavy!_​
The only thing I'm worrying about is the weird, mad spinning thing the rotor does for a few seconds when I lay the watch flat, face down. It always spins clockwise so I'm hoping this is the free-spinning thing that I hear the Miyota 8200 series movements do. The watch was still running after sitting overnight for eight hours so it obviously has enough reserve for that time. I intend to experiment with this later.


----------



## 99tjadams (Dec 15, 2013)

OP I can't find it on that website
Do you by any chance remember the name of the finish on it?
Reminds me of galvanized steel


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

aesthetically, it also reminds me the Gentleman Warfare V1 
https://gentleman-warfare.myshopify.com/collections/v1-gent
Unsurprisingly GW was compared to sevenfriday when they came out.
This is another watch that could be turned into a 24H regulator by removing the hour hand.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

99tjadams said:


> OP I can't find it on that website
> Do you by any chance remember the name of the finish on it?


Search for 'parnis military' there and the bay. The finish is described as 'patterned'.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

andrea__81 said:


> aesthetically, it also reminds me the Gentleman Warfare V1
> https://gentleman-warfare.myshopify.com/collections/v1-gent


That's an appealing watch but the reversed number wheels would do my head in.



andrea__81 said:


> This is another watch that could be turned into a 24H regulator by removing the hour hand.


Except that the huge 12 at the top of the face would no longer make sense, since the chapter ring would now be exclusively for minutes. It would be an interesting challenge to replace the 12 with a 60 or 0.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Here's a prime candidate for losing the hour hand, though I'd prefer that the 24-hour dial overlaid the seconds.







And what's with the fashion for showing more than the current date? I don't get it.


----------



## ttmooney (Jan 16, 2010)

99tjadams said:


> OP I can't find it on that website
> Do you by any chance remember the name of the finish on it?
> Reminds me of galvanized steel


There are a couple sellers who list it on .........s. I bought mine from 'Parnis Official Store' (who know is that's true). They seem to be out of stock.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 99tjadams (Dec 15, 2013)

Found it, thanks


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

This is Pequignet Equus Régulateur. Available also with black dial.

The movement here is not Miyota (as all other regulators in this thread), but from Seiko - SII NH37.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Herewith two more 24-hour regulator-style conversions; for no better reason than it being possible. On both of these very inexpensive watches I have simply removed their central 12-hour hands.

KS227 with KM02T05 movement








KS057 with KM02S03 movement


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm not sure what I think of this regulator chronograph. Perhaps if the colours were less garish...

_Aeromatic 1912_ Racing Chronograph A1275 with Miyota OS90 movement.


----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

.
DISLIKE !!!

<|


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

TOPAZ said:


> .
> DISLIKE !!!
> 
> <|


I'm now inclined to agree that there's not much to like about this watch. The dial and hand colours are horrible and seem mismatched between the clock and chronograph: red minutes/seconds and yellow hours versus yellow chronograph seconds and red chronograph minutes. The face is generally confused and messy. The crowns also look very awkward to use.

Most of all I'm perplexed by the outer numerals. 







The five-minute markers apparently increment by 40 but the 5 and 55 positions are empty, so I can't figure out what the outer numbers are supposed to measure, or how. It makes no sense.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

ned-ludd said:


> I'm now inclined to agree that there's not much to like about this watch. The dial and hand colours are horrible and seem mismatched between the clock and chronograph: red minutes/seconds and yellow hours versus yellow chronograph seconds and red chronograph minutes. The face is generally confused and messy. I can't figure out what the outer numbers are supposed to measure, or how. It makes no sense.


I agree with you.

What is interesting or good here?
1. This watch is a true 1/100 seconds chronograph, with Miyota OS90 movement inside. The central yellow hand rotates once in a second. All the subdials are real, not just decorations. OS90 is a quite complicated movement. It is fun to play with it and follow how it operates.
2. The bullhead chronograph construction is usually more convenient to use then the more common one with all the buttons on the right side.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Afka said:


> The bullhead chronograph construction is usually more convenient to use then the more common one with all the buttons on the right side.


'Bullhead' is a very apt description. Thank you again, Afka, for educating me in horological terminology.

It being 'usually more convenient', however, may be the case for most people but a quick experiment shows that for the oddballs amongst us (such as myself) who wear their watches on the inside of their wrist it's the opposite. A typical chronograph is very ergonomic for me and a bullhead (if I had one!) would be awkward to use. Another reason for me to not be tempted by this monstrosity.

Hopefully a WUSWIS will be able to unearth a more palatable 24-hour rendition of the OS90 movement for us to appraise.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Monstrosity *- this is the right word here! Shame, that such a nice movement has so ugly and disfunctional dial. Legibility of all the subdials is weak. The 40, 80, 120 ... numbers are stupid. Many weak points indeed.

But belive me, bullhead is good. Pushing down is a little bit more convenient than pushing left. And - you can wear bullhead chronograph easily on the right hand!


----------

